# Lola's Sister Star Last Weekend



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Last weekend I showed Star in Gonzales, LA -- Thrs & Fri two 3 pt majors. Then Saturday and Sunday a friend of mine and owner of Star's sire, a professional handler Jennifer Bell, took over. Saturday and Sunday -- Best of Variety (my husband still doesn't know what that means). Saturday Star went Group One (Hounds) and Sunday Group Four (Hounds). She is halfway to her Bronze. Attached her Group One pic and her upcoming ad in the Show Beagle Quarterly. To say I (we) are beaming and proud doesn't even begin to cover it. 

Go Star Go


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! She’s a regal Beagle, for sure!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations -way to go Star - such a beautiful beagle. Proud of you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive - she's a beautiful beagle.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! What's her reward?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a mighty good-looking beagle, prettiest one I've ever seen. Congratulations!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Star's reward, is lots of love and play time with Lola and Katy Perry. My reward is a big smile on my face. Although when we purchased her she came with a guarantee of achieving her championship, we didn't really care, as our motivation was another pet Beagle. Star is NOT a kennel dog, she lives in our house with our other girls.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I have a soft spot for beagles since my childhood dog was a very pretty beagle girl. We got her when I turned five and she was really my dog all the way into college when she left us.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations! You knew you were getting a wonderful puppy, just what an adventure you're having with Star . She looks like she's having a ball being a show dog!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She really has become a "bright shining Star" hasn't she? Just spectacular!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Star is a beauty! Beagles are such great family dogs....I also had one when I was a youngster. Are you obligated to breed her? Will you be breeding her?...do we get to see cute beagle puppies in the future? LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We have no obligation to breed her. The breeder Lori Norman, Lokavi Beagles, first and foremost wants good homes. The only way I would breed her is sometime in the future my husband brought it up. But, he is pretty adamant "no puppies".


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations, what a beautiful beagle! I've never owned a beagle but a friend of mine y ears ago had one and she was the sweetest.


----------

